# how to use a thermostat



## carl19 (May 1, 2006)

hi, i am planning on getting some leo geckos and i am planning to use a heatmat to heat the enclosure/enclosures( depending on tempermant).

ok then, i have never used a thermostat before as i have tortoises and use a trex bulb.

How many heat mats can you attach to a thermostat??

how many probes do they have??

do u need to do your own wiring??

what type to use with heat mat??

any suggestions/ to buy??


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

You can attach as many heatmats to a thermostat as the wattage will allow (but remember all these mats will ve regulated the same way, so cannot be used for species with different requirements).

They have 1 probe if you buy a normal thermostat.

You dont need to do any wiring yourself, you just plug the heater into the thermostat and the thermostat into the wall.

The best type to use with a heatmat is a normal "mat stat" such as the Habistat mat stat.

Once you plug the thermostat in, turn the dial to roughly the temperature you desire at the point of the probe and leave it to run. The probe is ususally put at the hot end touching the substrate.

Use an accurate thermometer to check that the viv is reching the desired temperature. If not simply adjust the thermostat dial until you get things just right. 

Dont worry about the temperature the thermostat dial actually says, go on the temperature your viv is actually reching according to thermometer.


----------



## carl19 (May 1, 2006)

cheers buddy,

you say that you can attach as many heat mats as the wattage allows, is this dun with an ordinary extension??

and can you direct me to a good supplier of these mat stats and thermometers


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Yes you can just use a normal extension lead, I tenhd to do that for heating the hatchling tubs.

Livefoods does a decent range of heatmats and thermostats..
Livefood UK Heating and lighting

Camzoo also have very competitively priced thermostats, probably the cheapest on the web.
www.camzoo.co.uk - Thermostats

Hope that helps a bit


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Cornish Crispa Co. are cheap for stats too.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

PendleHog said:


> You can attach as many heatmats to a thermostat as the wattage will allow (but remember all these mats will ve regulated the same way, so cannot be used for species with different requirements).
> 
> They have 1 probe if you buy a normal thermostat.
> 
> ...


 
that really helped me too .. cheers


----------

